# Walnuts for pigs



## Casey415 (Dec 30, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone has ever saw their pigs eat walnuts or has anyone dried them out for pigs. I have a bunch of walnuts on my place and the trees are loaded this year. I know they won't eat them with the green hulls on them but I thought about picking up a bunch and letting them dry and feeding them later on. I let my pigs graze on hickory nuts but I was wondering if the walnut shell is just too hard for them to crunch on.


----------



## dirtyviperman2 (Oct 24, 2017)

Casey415 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever saw their pigs eat walnuts or has anyone dried them out for pigs. I have a bunch of walnuts on my place and the trees are loaded this year. I know they won't eat them with the green hulls on them but I thought about picking up a bunch and letting them dry and feeding them later on. I let my pigs graze on hickory nuts but I was wondering if the walnut shell is just too hard for them to crunch on.


We have herd of thirty pigs roaming fifteen acres of mixed Walnut and oak Forest. They have zero problem eating whole Walnut both English and black. Husk, shell, nut not a problem. They also eat poison oak, blackberry vines. Trust pigs to eat it if not nailed down and even then....
Side note never do hand labor for the pigs ruins the economics make the pigs do it.


----------



## Casey415 (Dec 30, 2016)

dirtyviperman2 said:


> We have herd of thirty pigs roaming fifteen acres of mixed Walnut and oak Forest. They have zero problem eating whole Walnut both English and black. Husk, shell, nut not a problem. They also eat poison oak, blackberry vines. Trust pigs to eat it if not nailed down and even then....
> Side note never do hand labor for the pigs ruins the economics make the pigs do it.


I like the quote!! Good deal thanks for the info.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

My sow and boar eat them fine... Hulls and all...


----------



## Jennifer mickel (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi guys, I’m looking to buy broken bits ( discarded or rejected too) Walnuts or almonds for my pigs in chowchilla California Any suggestions where I can purchase?


----------

